# Трабекулярный отек костной ткани



## Пациент с грыжей (4 Июн 2017)

Насколько это требует серьезного внимания уже прямо сейчас (женщина 54 года рождения)? Смущает то, что в заключении об этом ни слова, но по описаниям - довольно плохая штука. Из жалоб - Тянущие, ноющие боли в районе пояснично-крестцового отдела, ближе к крестцу после физической активности, периодически - прострелы в область прямой кишки и район аппендикса. Во время сна - не беспокоит. В основном после физической нагрузки. После положения в наклоне - долгое время тяжело разогнуться.
Снимок и описание:


----------



## La murr (4 Июн 2017)

@Пациент с грыжей, пригласите в тему докторов.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июн 2017)

Нормально. Не переживать.
А вот какие у нее анализы и какая денситометрия, хотелось бы посмотреть.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (4 Июн 2017)

А что такое денситометрия и какие анализы?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июн 2017)

СОЭ, СРБ.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (5 Июн 2017)

Анализов пока нет.
Сейчас пока что можно/нужно делать? У нас сегодня еще выходной официально.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июн 2017)

Это где, Германия?


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (5 Июн 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это где, Германия?



Украина.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июн 2017)

То есть выходные дни уже совпадают!


----------

